# Medisoft



## kldavis (Apr 26, 2007)

I am starting a position at a provider who is using Medisoft. I would like to speak to someone who is a user and ask a few questions about the program. Not sure if open discussion is allowed about software but I have a few questions. I can be reached privately at kdavis@pbrinc.net

This provider is having a real hard time getting medicare claims going electronically. They are going through the McKesson clearinghouse.

Thanks

Kathy Davis


----------

